

Forgot that url, password or wife DL#? - xenoneo

if you ever sent email to yourself just to save some string pomnia.com might be useful to you.
======
t0ny0
nice! finally I can be done with them stupid emails.. I got like 5 different
folders, with all my information... not that safe.

Just noticed that your site has 128bit encryption.. sounds good! Its just as
good as my gmail, but.. easier ;)

------
xenoneo
link: <http://www.pomnia.com>

